# Been slobberin for this fer awhile.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

So, tonite is poke chop nite. In soy sauce now. On the grill later. Half of them coated in Sweet Baby Rays near the end. For the side dish, another poke chop. Salad- another poke chop. Desert- another poke chop. I mought get it outta my system fer awhile. On a diet, you know. Oh, I fergot bread- another poke chop.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds good!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

test


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Nothing to test.... Just the eating!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

poke chop diet... hmmm...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds good


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

what? no vinegar? 

I did think about you today WD, was putting shelves in the pantry when I found and gallon and a half of vinegar, I thought "hell, I do live in NC"


----------

